# Extreme dilute color



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

anyone have any info on Extreme Dilute?
My first baby from my Spanish Little Friar tumblers appears to be one.
Hatching out he was lower vigor, little to no down, opened his eyes briefly pretty much right out of the egg, and has red pupils- evident even under his eyelids

Pupil color has darkened but still has a red eye shine, with a emerald looking iris. Some reflex to light though not much. I thought totally blind but now wondering if just really poor eyesight. Does not see items in front of it that I can tell. Not sure how much he might grow out of the poor eyesight issue- guessing not much now. Today is day 15.

I found this website which had good info
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/yellow.html

This one mentions something also
http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonGenetics7.asp

*Anyone with any other info??*

Considering raising this bird the rest of the way by hand so that it does not hurt itself when I enter the loft- if it can be a loft bird at all


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I would hold off raising it. Best nutrition is with parents, also you will be surprised how well they adapt and the parents will show it where to feed and water, but you may have to stick its beak in water trough or drinker. It will be able to hear whats going on as well. One of my caged birds went blind recently, she still goes to feed water and perches up high. I keep a eye on her daily. I would wait and observe and see how the bub gets along, minimally, while it is getting fed in nest I would leave it. When weaning and trying to find food, thats when u may need to transfer to its own cage. You can even put cage IN the loft, put the bird in, show it its food and water dishes, always in the same place and then allow it to wonder around loft. If it gets into trouble with territory, again, would have to consider caging permanently with only wing stretches for its safety from territorial birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gingerpoo said:


> anyone have any info on Extreme Dilute?
> My first baby from my Spanish Little Friar tumblers appears to be one.
> Hatching out he was lower vigor, little to no down, opened his eyes briefly pretty much right out of the egg, and has red pupils- evident even under his eyelids
> 
> ...


seems good to wait until he feathers out and post a pic in the genetics thread and see what opinions you get. They will ask what the parents are or are carrying. From description almost sounds like an almond or an albino. But I don't even know what an extreme dilute is, I guess it depends on the parent birds genetics. It sounds fun to look at all the dilutes , so pretty.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah I couldn't find the genetics section when I posted it- thought it had been consolidated into another section. She has color so not albino. Looks like a washed out cream bar with weird eye color and poor eyesight.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Depending on the color you may be ok. As the eye color comes in. Which could be a pearl color. I will move this hread over to the genetic section


----------

